# Music Box Stick



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw this on Etsy the other day and decided to share:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/620984320/enchanting-antique-system-walking-stick?ref=hp_rv

Antique stick with a music box movement enclosed.

Pictures for after the link dies.





















I wish there were closeups of the topper/handle. It almost looks like something is missing.

It looks like it might be fun to do an interpretation of the basic idea. Decent (not great, but decent) movements aren't that expensive.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that, Rodney.

The variety of gadget canes is truly amazing. Might have to check Amazon and see if there is an entire book on the subject.

As I recall, a wood working catalogue I got some years ago had inexpensive music box movements. Might have been Rockler, but I really don't remember now.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Small 18 note Sankyo movements sound good, come in a wide variety of songs and are cheap-under $10. My daughter built a music box last year and we used one of those movements for it. I think if I looked harder and spent more I could get a Swiss movement, don't remember the brand, but most movements are made in Asia these days.

I like the old gadget canes too.

I can't remember the author's name but look for "Canes Curiosa" . I don't remember if it's just unusual antique canes, gadget sticks, or both in it.

Maybe your local library can find a copy for you.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, I saw that one on Amazon and Abe Books. Cheapest copy was about 80 bucks including shipping.

I hardly ever go there, but the gf has found our library less than helpful on such things. Oh well...Google images will do.


----------

